# Best Bang for the Buck RCI All Inclusive Resorts



## icydog

Hi Mexican Forum Tuggers, 

I see a lot of AI Resorts in Mexico, and in the Caribbean too, but I have no idea which is the best deal for the money. We are not golfers, nor do we care about water sports, we're old too old to care about those things (in our 60's and 70's). But the food, bar offerings, and rooms are very important to us. We also need a balcony since my hubby reads out there on vacation.

Where's a good place to hang our hats? 

Thanks a lot--
Marylyn


----------



## jschmidt

The BEST resorts in the Cancun area are the Royal Resorts, but they’re not all inclusive.  i.e., you have the freedom to go off the resort property to eat and drink and not feel like you’re losing money.   

Check www.royalresorts.com.


----------



## laura1957

I only have experience with one chain - the Palace Resorts.  Have stayed in Moon and Aventura, the reason we did pick these resorts was because of the number of restaurants and bars.  We were thrilled with both!!  They are also nice because you can visit the other Palace Resorts, especially came in handy at Aventura - we visited Cozumel and Playacar Palace a couple times each.  Very nice to stop at Playacar after day of shopping and relax and have a drink before getting the taxi back to Aventura.  The service was always outstanding no matter which of the Palaces we visited.


----------



## icydog

I am going to add RCI resort. The Royals are all II. Thanks


----------



## pammex

You did not state what part of Mexico you were interested in....so I'll just give you the low down on where I have stayed AI....

Playacar Palace in Playa Del Carmen....had a balcony, fairly expensive AI, but was well worth it...was thru an RCI trade.

Club Velas Vallarta in Puerto Vallarta one bedrooms and up have balcony, very few studios have balconies but a few do.....I have gone via RCI trade and also as owner....much cheaper AI as owner or renter of owner.....either way the AI again is well worth it.  Kitchen stocked with water, sodas, beer, snacks, etc., daily.  Beautiful grounds

Casa Velas in Puerto Vallarta  had a balcony on one bedroom, not sure of other units, also had private plunge pool, not a great view but private, total pampering, very quiet and serene resort.  Expensive AI but again gourmet and worth it...have gone both as owner and RCI exchange

Occidental First Club Allegro Nuevo Vallarta..had a balcony....on one bedroom...AI inexpensive, but did not compare to the above mentioned resorts.  Did this thru RCI exchange...but was quite a few years ago...

Playa Del Sol Costa Sur South Side of PV...one bedroom had balcony also studios I believe..Ai inexpensive and it showed....I have posted  a review....I would not suggest here....

Aqua Pacifica at Pacifica Resorts, they have club and golf units, then also Sands which are better and Senior Sands and Master Sands even better then Aqua Penthouse we had the best.  AI reasonable and a value for the money.  We own unit here.

Royal Villas Mazatlan most rooms have balcony,some bigger than others.. you would want an ocean view room..one bedroom...I think....AI reasonable, food very good....but limited to only a few restaurants but very good food...kitchen is stocked with water , soda and snacks...small, older resort with good service.  We own two bedroom here and have also utilized the Penthouse, we do go in low season, so top notch service, in high time might be different as resort is smaller.

We have done many others but they were many years back....did one in Manzanillo also, had a balcony but cannot even remeber name...

I have found the price is usually reflective of the quality of food, service, and resort in and of itself.  

If you can swing the very expensive AI of Grand Velas I have heard that is incredible, but we have not tried as yet due to the high AI, but am hoping to in near future....

Good luck!!!


----------



## Blondie

RCI has been running a special on Aventura Palace- adults only- and Hxu Palace (and I never spell that one right) in the Playa del carmen region. With a trade the AI is half off. We are going in Feb 2009 for $1,240  for two of us. That includes airport transportation, room, meals, drinks, in room liquor dispenser, etc. I have never been to that part of Mexico as we love the PV area and own at the Club Regina resort. Have heard that the Playa/Cancun area is pricey so this sounded very resonable. Extra vacations had their new resort Moon Palace in the DR as half off too. We just wanted Mexico. For AI resorts the Palace resorts get high marks everywhere I read. I can't wait. We are 57 and 62 so we wanted relaxation. Also, loved the idea of spending a day at the sister resorts in Playa and Cozumel. I would never do an AI in Puerto Vallarta as food and drink are very reasonable and very, very good with some terrific restaurants. For some reason the AI in PV is very costly and I cannot figure it ou!
Hope this helps.


----------



## Carol C

Marylyn, Palace Resorts is my recommended AI chain in Mexico. Grab the deal Blondie got...you can't beat that. Go with Aventura and skip Xpu-Ha which is a bit more for roughing it/adventure travel. I own at Cozumel Palace which is the best choice for snorkelers/divers...dive shop onsite and you can snorkel right off the back "yard". PlayaCar Palace is for folks who love shopping and to be based in Playa del Carmen for strolling around, shopping, catching live music etc. The other Palaces are for folks who prefer Cancun. If you can exchange into Le Blanc Spa, that is the swankest with a boutique feel.

Carol


----------



## dukebigtom

My experience is that unless you get a really good special like the half off on all-inclusive rates, you should not waste a trade.  Go to a travel agent and book a charter package and you will do just as well.

BigTom


----------



## Blondie

I think Tom may be right in most cases, particularly if you are going to the DR, but if you have FF tickets like we do then a cheap trade is just fine.


----------



## icydog

pammex said:


> You did not state what part of Mexico you were interested in....so I'll just give you the low down on where I have stayed AI....
> 
> Playacar Palace in Playa Del Carmen....had a balcony, fairly expensive AI, but was well worth it...was thru an RCI trade.
> 
> Club Velas Vallarta in Puerto Vallarta one bedrooms and up have balcony, very few studios have balconies but a few do.....I have gone via RCI trade and also as owner....much cheaper AI as owner or renter of owner.....either way the AI again is well worth it.  Kitchen stocked with water, sodas, beer, snacks, etc., daily.  Beautiful grounds
> 
> Casa Velas in Puerto Vallarta  had a balcony on one bedroom, not sure of other units, also had private plunge pool, not a great view but private, total pampering, very quiet and serene resort.  Expensive AI but again gourmet and worth it...have gone both as owner and RCI exchange
> 
> Occidental First Club Allegro Nuevo Vallarta..had a balcony....on one bedroom...AI inexpensive, but did not compare to the above mentioned resorts.  Did this thru RCI exchange...but was quite a few years ago...
> 
> Playa Del Sol Costa Sur South Side of PV...one bedroom had balcony also studios I believe..Ai inexpensive and it showed....I have posted  a review....I would not suggest here....
> 
> Aqua Pacifica at Pacifica Resorts, they have club and golf units, then also Sands which are better and Senior Sands and Master Sands even better then Aqua Penthouse we had the best.  AI reasonable and a value for the money.  We own unit here.
> 
> Royal Villas Mazatlan most rooms have balcony,some bigger than others.. you would want an ocean view room..one bedroom...I think....AI reasonable, food very good....but limited to only a few restaurants but very good food...kitchen is stocked with water , soda and snacks...small, older resort with good service.  We own two bedroom here and have also utilized the Penthouse, we do go in low season, so top notch service, in high time might be different as resort is smaller.
> 
> We have done many others but they were many years back....did one in Manzanillo also, had a balcony but cannot even remeber name...
> 
> I have found the price is usually reflective of the quality of food, service, and resort in and of itself.
> 
> If you can swing the very expensive AI of Grand Velas I have heard that is incredible, but we have not tried as yet due to the high AI, but am hoping to in near future....
> 
> Good luck!!!




Incredible post. I am going to copy it and keep it in my files. I couldn't asked for a more in depth response. Thanks so much!!!



Blondie said:


> RCI has been running a special on Aventura Palace- adults only- and Hxu Palace (and I never spell that one right) in the Playa del carmen region. With a trade the AI is half off. We are going in Feb 2009 for $1,240  for two of us. That includes airport transportation, room, meals, drinks, in room liquor dispenser, etc. I have never been to that part of Mexico as we love the PV area and own at the Club Regina resort. Have heard that the Playa/Cancun area is pricey so this sounded very resonable. Extra vacations had their new resort Moon Palace in the DR as half off too. We just wanted Mexico. For AI resorts the Palace resorts get high marks everywhere I read. I can't wait. We are 57 and 62 so we wanted relaxation. Also, loved the idea of spending a day at the sister resorts in Playa and Cozumel. I would never do an AI in Puerto Vallarta as food and drink are very reasonable and very, very good with some terrific restaurants. For some reason the AI in PV is very costly and I cannot figure it ou!
> Hope this helps.



I'm going to look into this special. Thanks a lot for mentioning it. I never knew AIs were so expensive!!



Carol C said:


> Marylyn, Palace Resorts is my recommended AI chain in Mexico. Grab the deal Blondie got...you can't beat that. Go with Aventura and skip Xpu-Ha which is a bit more for roughing it/adventure travel. I own at Cozumel Palace which is the best choice for snorkelers/divers...dive shop onsite and you can snorkel right off the back "yard". PlayaCar Palace is for folks who love shopping and to be based in Playa del Carmen for strolling around, shopping, catching live music etc. The other Palaces are for folks who prefer Cancun. If you can exchange into Le Blanc Spa, that is the swankest with a boutique feel.
> 
> Carol



Hi Carol, 

Can you or Blondie tell me where that Palace deal is located on the RCI website? Can you please give me the website for the Palace Resorts? So you think the Aventura is the best choice as well? 



Blondie said:


> I think Tom may be right in most cases, particularly if you are going to the DR, but if you have FF tickets like we do then a cheap trade is just fine.



Using FF miles is tough. I have a zillion but I can never find space. When is the promotion over for the 1/2 off at Palace Resorts. If I could reserve the airfare then I could look for weeks to stay in MX. Thanks so much for all your advice. 


I have three Royal Holiday Club Weeks deposited in RCI. For the first time 
RHC gave me bummer weeks for my deposit. I can't trade in the US for anything decent but I have my choice of MX resorts. I am angry with RHC but there is nothing I can do about it. They will not change their deposits.


----------



## Blondie

Marylyn- Call RCI and ask about this special. I never saw it listed anywhere. I only called because I knew they had it at the Moon Palace DR and a tugger posted here about another Palace Special. So,I figured I'd call and see what was up and voila! I could not believe it and for Feb, too! You just have to pay the AI 30 days in advance and use a trade- no extra vacations for this. I have always thought of an AI vacation at one of the palaces but at around $2,600 I just didn't want to spend the dough. I actually priced my Feb deal on Orbitz and it came in at around $3,400 before airfare so $1,200 is sounding really great. After all, that is what we usually bring in cash for most food and drinks and it does include the room too. Good luck!


----------



## pammex

Oh my you are more than welcome!!!

If you can get the Palace resorts, any of them for half off..I say do it!!!  I am going to Vallarta Palace in Feb. via a member referral and well the AI was expensive and had to be paid within 24 hours, plus we have to of course, do the sales pitch!!  Oh well....live and learn...but for you a golden opportunity...

Adventura Palace is very swanky and has lovely Mexican touches...I only toured it.  Xhu-Pu-Ha (sp) looked interesting to me before the hurricane destroyed most of it....kind of like being in jungle....Playacar Palace where we stayed was very convenient to shopping, the ferry etc....it is a smaller resort as well, but very nice and as I probably stated great service and AI.  We also went over to Cozumel Palace for scuba, it was very nice as well, but thought the scuba was great, there is really not a beach.  I have stayed next door to Vallarta Palace in NV, so just wanted to check it out.  So those are the ones I have seen, they all I am sure are great and at half off....go for it, and don't wait!!!  LOL.  Let us know what happens and what you decide!!!  Good luck!!


----------



## lovemylabradoodle

*Pacifica resorts in Ixtapa*

Which ones are the nicest?
Do they have a lot of kids activities???
Thank you!!!!


----------



## pammex

The Aqua Pacifica Units are the best in my opinion, but they are the newest.  Of course we also own a Penthouse so that makes a difference.  I have never seen these on RCI trades yet, but not all the property around them is finished like the pool ( you can use the other pools though).  

The Master or Senior Sands in my opinion are the best.  The golf I have never been in but they are more on golfd course and older.  The Club I only saw a studio and well, I did not care for it....I am slightly fussy...LOL.  

Yes they have activities.....fr adults and kids, water aerobics, boogie boards, crafts, beach soccer, volleyball, nightly shows, arts and crafts and such.  Also great massages on site by Lucy or her brother ?? luis!!  Great price also we paid $29. US for an hour massage, reflexology.

They have a cocodile reserve on site, turles reserve on site and many iguanas and a parrot, talking of course!!!  They also have a gondola on site...fun to do and means of transportation on resort....I think I have reviews on here....of this resort.


----------



## sssntk5

*Cancun Place Resorts AI charge for bonus week*

Are there any AI specials at the Palace Resorts in Cancun when you're using a bonus week?  Thanks in advance.  Kathy


----------



## Blondie

Call and ask RCI- I had to  make a change to my Aventura Spa Palace ressie- had a Sat check in and needed  a Sunday check in after I got my FF tix. They did not have it at the discounted price, but they did have Sun Palace (also a couples only resort) at the half off rate and it was not even listed when I did a search. It seems they have good deals but they are not advertising them. I liked Sun Palace when I checked it out online  and the beach there looks lovely. ASP did not really have a beach so it is a decent trade off even though we had thought we'd prefer being nearer Playa.


----------

